# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  máy psp 3000

## PesGames

Cần sang tên em psp 3000 , hình thức đẹp , nguồn zin theo máy. Mọi chức năng đều mượt, máy đã hack chơi dc game ( ps1,psp, gba ,gbp ,nes, snes) kèm áo thẻ , thẻ nhớ 16gb , đầy đủ pin + sạc

Bảo hành 3 tháng 

Gía 2tr1 full combo đầy đủ pin, sạc, áo thẻ, thẻ nhớ 16gb, máy đã hack chơi được rất nhiều game không cần mua đĩa

Liên hệ : 0357754826  (Mr.Tùng) 

Địa chỉ : số 2 ngõ 63 khương trung thanh xuân hà nội

----------

